
Thousands Could Be Deported as Government Targets Asylum Mills' Clients - hippich
https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2018/09/28/652218318/thousands-could-be-deported-as-government-targets-asylum-mills-clients
======
nickserv
I can understand going after the lawyers that set this up, that had no
problems taking the immigrants' money when they knew they were on shakey legal
ground.

But going after the immigrants themselves seems really unfair to me. If your
lawyer tells you to do or say something you would generally follow their
advice, they're the experts after all.

And then the fact that the person that helped the government go after the
lawyers is now having to go into hiding to avoid having these immigrants being
deported just seems completely surreal... crazy times!

~~~
thisgoodlife
But there is a difference between getting professional help and telling lies

------
beerlord
I think asylum is being completely misused worldwide, and is just a cover for
general (illegal) immigration. It would be better to stop issuing it and pull
out of the UN refugee convention altogether.

~~~
lovich
As a point of fact, if a country grants asylum to someone then it is by
definition not illegal immigration. The rest of your points are still arguable

~~~
JakeAl
This is not a valid statement. Entering a country illegally is illegal
immigration, as is overstaying one's VISA. Until they are granted legal entry,
it's illegal entry, and they are illegal immigrants. The solution is simple,
asylum should only be granted to those with a current legal status. If they
enter illegally, they get sent back to their country of origin where they must
get in line with all of the others applying. There's a backlog in applications
(400K+), but it's because of all of the people jumping the line which
interferes with the quotas set for legal immigrants and clogs the system.

~~~
learc83
> here they must get in line with all of the others applying

For most people there is no line to get in. There is a line for close family
of US citizens [1]. Employment visas for people with specific occupations,
visas for exceptional people, investors etc...

The only thing that the vast majority of people could qualify for is the
diversity visa--50k are awarded each year. _But_ you don't qualify if you come
from a country that sent more than 50k immigrants to the US within the last
year (most large countries).

There are also 30k a year admitted under refuge programs as well, but most
people won't qualify for that either.

If you are accepted you need to make 1.5x the Federal Poverty level (other
than refugees), pass a background check and a civil surgeons exam.

>but it's because of all of the people jumping the line which interferes with
the quotas set for legal immigrants and clogs the system

People "jumping in line" (I assume you mean entering without authorization or
overstaying visas) has nothing to do with how long you have to "wait in line"
because there is no line for most people to wait in, and people who are
waiting in some kind of line aren't held back by people breaking immigration
laws.

1\. Spouses, parents and children. Siblings also qualify but the wait is
extremely long for most people--up to 20 years for people countries with a lot
of immigrants to the US.

